# Advice on food safety standard



## jasonvuvu (May 13, 2021)

Hi All,

I am starting a coffee roasting business however I have contracted out the roasting part. It will be delivered to me/home address where I will handle the packaging and delivering myself.

Will I need to do a food and hygiene safety inspection and certificate?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes you will.

David


----------

